# Question regarding Amare Stoudemire



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey guys, I need your opinion on something I just did in a fantasy league. First of all it is a 30 team league with 12 players per team over at hoops.sports.ws so any chance you get to snag a superstar is one you want to take.

You see I am sitting comfortably in first place, five games above second and about eight games above third. Although I have not yet clinched a playoff berth I am certain I will in the near future. The way the league works is that the games on the fantasy schedule coincide with the actual nba players games on their own teams respective schedule...as in the Lakers 40th game and the Raptors 40th game will both contribute to the statistics of the 40th fantasy game...so I would take both Kobe Bryant's stats and Morris Peterson's stats and count them for me.

Now here's the kicker, since I am so far ahead I figure I can take some gambles, so I traded my second best player (Dwight Howard) to a team that is struggling to make the playoffs for Amare Stoudemire. I heard that Amare would be back after the break giving him a few weeks to get back into routine and then be back at 100 percent by the time the fantasy playoffs roll around (the fantasy playoffs are march and april).

Then I find out Amare may not be back until March and some people don't even want him back this season. Bad things are going through my head...did I just mess my team up? I can't say I know a heck of a lot about the Suns other than what I've read. How do you guys feel about the injury and will he be back at close to 100 percent?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

You're in first place and yet you traded Dwight for Amare?

That really was a stupid move.


No one knows if Amare is going to come back this season and if he does it won't be until March.


Why would you trade Dwight for Amare? wow.........


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Amare Stoudemire 04-05 = 33.5 FPPG
Dwight Howard 05-06 = 24.3 FPPG

Next question.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lope31 said:


> Amare Stoudemire 04-05 = 33.5 FPPG
> Dwight Howard 05-06 = 24.3 FPPG
> 
> Next question.



I know Amare is statistically better then Dwight, but my question was moreso on the part of you not realizing Amare won't be back 'till March/April/Next year.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

He is saying he JUST figured out that Amare wouldn't be back until Marhc/April, so hes wondering if he messed his team up or not.

He didn't trade Dwight AFTER he found out.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Unless it's a keeper league (in which case it approaches fair), you messed up. It happens.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Messed up for this year, I think. Get Amare for next year!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn. I did the trade under the impression Amare would be back after the trade deadline. I figured since the fantasy playoffs start in March that he would be back near 100 percent by then. Then the day after the trade is accepted I read Marc Stein's article about him not coming back till March if at all.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lope31 said:


> Damn. I did the trade under the impression Amare would be back after the trade deadline. I figured since the fantasy playoffs start in March that he would be back near 100 percent by then. Then the day after the trade is accepted I read Marc Stein's article about him not coming back till March if at all.



I think you might be Ok. As long as Amare comes back before the Fantasy playoffs start and your team manages to make it to the playoffs you could actually end up better off in the long run.

I guess I'd just cross my fingers for now.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh yea, I totally did it knowing that it was a huge gamble. I'm far enough in first that I am all but guaranteed a spot in the playoffs. I did the trade knowing that now it all comes down to Amare getting healthy. 

Because, although Dwight Howard is good, a healthy Amare is enough to put me in front by a long shot and nobody will be able to catch me.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lope31 said:


> Oh yea, I totally did it knowing that it was a huge gamble. I'm far enough in first that I am all but guaranteed a spot in the playoffs. I did the trade knowing that now it all comes down to Amare getting healthy.
> 
> Because, although Dwight Howard is good, a healthy Amare is enough to put me in front by a long shot and nobody will be able to catch me.


By the way the guy wasn't willing to swap any other players? I would have at least tried to sneak in a minor upgrade at another position as well. Then again if your team is in first maybe the guy didn't have anyone else worth while. 

Just a thought.


----------

